# takt (hudební dvojsmysl (nejen))



## Garin

Zdravím všechny!
Právě překládám z angličtiny film, kde si mladík zoufá nad neopětovanou láskou, kamarád hudebník ho ale nabádá, aby jí zahrál na kytaru, zazpíval, a vše se v dobré obrátí. Doslova říká: "...everything will turn around in the space of four bars", čili "vše se obrátí během čtyř taktů". To anglické slovo "bar" (takt), ale nabízí i jiné možnosti výkladů, a proto také zoufalý mladík namítá: "Ale ve čtyřech barech jsme už byli."
Co ale s takovým dvojsmyslem v češtině? To české "takt" nám nabízí mnohem slušnější dvojsmysly než spanilou jízdu po barech. Maximálně bych to mohl zkoušet se záměnou "takt" a "tah", ale to mi přijde jako dost neohrabané řešení. Co jinak? Akordy, doby...? S tím to taky nepůjde. Nenapadlo by někoho z vás něco? A bude to film pro děti, takže by to nemělo být moc "s hvězdičkou".
Díky za každou radu.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Další neohrabaný je kánon vs. kanón.
Pokud by se dalo využít "hmaty" (ale první využití mě napadlo s hvězdičkou). Podobně hrábnout do ní, zabořit do ní prsty. (Ale samozřejmě využití takové, aby z toho nečišela ta hvězdička.) Napadají mě jen samé činnosti s rukama:  rozehřát kytaru...
Klíč (houslový) vs. klíč.
"Ani nestačí poznat tóny." "Ale Tónyho už dávno zná."
prasknutí struny vs. prasknutí něčeho
ladička vs. lodička

Nic tedy není tak vhodné jako "bars". Jedině to nějak volně opsat.
No... pokusil jsem se.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

jen zkusím velice rychlý "nástřel", snad se ostatní také "chytí", či některé navedu. A když ne, tak jsem to jenom zkusil... Metoda: "Pokus, omyl"...

Příklady:
a) doba - ...podoba, pohoda, náhoda, nehoda, ozdoba; b) takt - ...kontakt, akt, fakt, pakt; c) struna - ...koruna, ostruha; d) tah - ...potah, odtah; e) vjem - ...pojem, dojem; f) souzvuk - ...dozvuk; g) refrén - ...parfém; h) luby - ...kluby; i) kytara - ...škytala; j) nota - ...hmota; l) kolíček - ...smolíček, pacholíček; m) dotyk - ...styk, smyk; n) otisk - ...potisk; o) otisknutí - ...tisknutí; p) písknutí, lusknutí - ...kousnutí, pohnutí; q) brnknutí - bliknutí; r) nouze - ...pouze, tuze; s) rým - ...šprým; t) zpěvu - ...úsměvu; u) brnkání - ...škytání; v) trsátko - ...prasátko; w) trsat - ...prsa; x) dozpívat - ...dozívat; y) alba - ...kalba; z) rozeznění - ...do setmění, rozednění; ž) brnkání - ...setkání, klání atd.


Až pár tónů rozezní, 
půjdeme/vyrazíme do barů/klubu,
než se (nebe) rozední.


Akord - (trhnout) rekord, off the record; tón - maratón...


Jdu spát, již šilhám !


S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## Garin

Hrdlodusi i Bohemusi, díky za inspiraci. Mám z čeho vybírat. Taky už si půjdu lehnout, třeba mi z toho přes noc to vítězné řešení vytane. Moc jste mi pomohli.


----------

